

Ask HN: How to store/record one time use scripts? - voronoff

Hi HN,<p>What&#x27;s the best practice as far as recording a single use script without bloat?<p>The project I&#x27;m working on now uses both Git and JIRA (issue tracker) for workflow organization.
======
there4
I tend to include them in git in a maintenance folder. After they've been used
once, I put an exit command at the top that references the issue number so
that they can't be accidentally run.

------
thecrumb
If it's a one time thing I'll often just stick the script in the JIRA ticket.
If it's something that will be used more than once it would go into Git.

